# vac sealed milled grain, should i chuck it out?



## milob40 (6/6/13)

been of the brewing radar for about 8 months and have found a 4kg vac sealed bag of milled bb ale malt, should i cut my losses or will it still be ok for brewing.
it looks fine but temps over summer here are 30-35deg, gonna order more from ross but thought i might get a start with this. also will crystal grain last when milled, i have heaps of opened small bags.


----------



## Yob (6/6/13)

Taste the pale malt, crunchy = ok, soft = ditch it

Crystal should be ok if it's been sealed well


----------



## mash head (6/6/13)

Depends upon how long you've had it. Grain keeps well in the husk but once milled deteriorates, vac sealing will definitely prolong its life. I guess the taste test is your best bet.


----------

